# Build your own attena



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

i saw a thread ages ago about this and some plans,, where do you get the plans?? Thanks trev..


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You might try searching for "how to build your own antenna" on www.ask.com

Note the correct spelling of antenna.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks nick i appreciate it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There was an article in popular science or possibly popular mechanics back in the 60's for building a dual boom "<" shaped log periodic which covered 2 thru 82 with decent gain, if they archive their old articles, you might be able to find that on their side. Also check out the Amateur Radio Relay League, I believe its www.arrl.org and they should have several antenna building articles, just scale the elements for tv.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> There was an article in popular science or possibly popular mechanics back in the 60's for building a dual boom "<" shaped log periodic which covered 2 thru 82 with decent gain, if they archive their old articles, you might be able to find that on their side. Also check out the Amateur Radio Relay League, I believe its www.arrl.org and they should have several antenna building articles, just scale the elements for tv.


Dave.....
I remember that article well (don't have it now, though.....). I was going to build it, but changed my mind when I saw the amount of drilling and cutting involved for a proper job.....it used plexiglas for the boom brackets. The only thing I'm not 100% sure of -- whether this antenna was designed for 300 twinlead or 75 ohm coax; given its age, I'd guess 300 ohm....you can always use a 4:1 balun...
If ANYONE has built one of these, I'd like to hear your results.....the PM article had "before" and "after" photos showing the PQ improvement using the LP (log periodic)..quite remarkable, as I recall.....


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you only want UHF TV and they are all in one direction, and you have an area about the size of a small, city front yard available...........
Try building a Rhombic antenna (do a search for info and formulas), and let me know how it works. 

It should have lots of gain, and is mostly built with wire, insulators, and a few poles/fence posts. I'd try, but it won't fit on my balcony.

(BTW, to eliminate some of the drilling when building a conventional antenna, I think some of those aluminum extrusions that are used to build stuff like assembly lines would work. They have slots all the way down each side, and the nuts just fit in the slots. You'd have to drill just the center holes in the elements.)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Why buld your own? It might be fun, but the materials you'd need for construction may well cost you as much as a preassembled antenna.:grin:


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Most people who build their own want something built more sturdy than the "big box store" products, or just want to do it for fun.


----------

